# Nikon D40 - is it still being sold?



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm looking to replace my d40 after it got nicked a few months ago - but the lowest model of nikon that i can find is the d3000 - retailing at around £400

i'm sure when i bought my d40 it only cost me £160 (Sept 2008)

so what is the d40s equivalent for that sort of money? if a model does indeed exist


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

The D3000 is the replacement for the D40 and the D60, I've just bought one.

I doubt the D40 was ever £160, unless it was used.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

You sure it was only 160? that sound awfully cheap for a nikon SLR. The 3000 is probably the equivalent model now. It's a pretty good camera too, I bought 10 of them a couple of months ago for the students at work to use. I cant remember exactly what i paid, I'll check the invoice tomorrow.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

just as i posted i did wonder whether it was 160 or 260. won't be able to check for sure until i get into the office tomorrow. but it definitely not over 300 quid.

just seems a big jump from one base model to another.

any noticeable improvements in the d3000 over the d40? i never used the d40 to its full potential, so not sure it'd be worth paying more for yet more features that i won't use


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

The Autowerks said:


> just as i posted i did wonder whether it was 160 or 260. won't be able to check for sure until i get into the office tomorrow. but it definitely not over 300 quid.
> 
> just seems a big jump from one base model to another.
> 
> any noticeable improvements in the d3000 over the d40? i never used the d40 to its full potential, so not sure it'd be worth paying more for yet more features that i won't use


Just about everything is different, 2 years in Nikon Terms relegates the d40 to antique. New sensor type, hardware, firmware. You can get some fab results from these. It benefits from been able to run from fully auto to fully manual so you should never tire of it.
I always found the d40 a little soft image wise, this is no longer apparent in the 3000


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The D40 and D60 are not on the Nikon list of discontinued cameras. http://www.europe-nikon.com/en_GB/p...Subnav2Param=0&Subnav3Param=0&RunQuery=0&ID=0


----------

